# fishing report



## whitetailfreak (Mar 25, 2008)

Heres how i did last weekend, finally got on the open water above the paper mill in sartell. we fished the deeper holes where the crappies usually winter. they were up near the pillars on the mill side of the river. they were still very sluggish and were reluctant to take a small crappie minnow under a bobber. overall we ended up with 26. biggest was 14 and3/4. most were around 12-13. it was a good time and should only get better as the spring continues.


----------

